# ingi spzialisierung



## silbinator (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute 

Was ist besser  Gobliningenieure oder Gnomeningenieure ?

und was bringen sie jeweils ?


----------



## Lisutari (4. Oktober 2008)

Ist ungefähr egal, beides ist nicht sehr nützlich, leider


----------



## Ravenkiss (4. Oktober 2008)

mit gome bekommst du eher fun sachen mit gobblin sachen die dir und denem gegner veil schaden machen^^


----------



## Ikku (4. Oktober 2008)

1. Falsches Forum (muahaha, endlich auch mal gesagt xD)
2. Is wirklich egal ^^ Ich bin Goblin-Ingi, da gibts mehr Bumms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Oktober 2008)

es sind so kleine unterschiede wie goblinraketenwerfer oder gnomischer geflügelisierer.... im grossen und ganzen ist es aber egal....die wichtigen dinge können beide bauen.


----------



## silbinator (4. Oktober 2008)

vielen dank @all


----------



## Bioernus (6. Januar 2009)

die frage der spezialisierung steht bei mir auch an. da ich mage/stoffträger bin, werde ich mich wohl für gnom. entscheiden, um die defensiven items zu nutzen.

aber mal ne andere frage, in der ing-übersicht von buffed ist keine unterteilung, welches teil zu welcher spezialisierung gehört. kann man das irgendwo sehen???


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

ja gibts kannst sonst aber auch nach dala oder bb gehn da sin die typen von gnomen  und in dala/tnaris sind goblins ^^


----------



## Thuzur (14. Januar 2009)

Man ist ja eigentlich immer auf das neidisch, was man nicht haben kann.
In meinem Fall (bin Gnomeningi) bin ich natürlich neidisch auf das vermeintlich (???) einfache/billige Skillen mit diesen Pioniersprengsätzen. Ich habe ja keine Ahnung wie lange die rot, bzw. gelb sind. Aber das scheint mir schon ein Vorteil im Endskill-bereich zu sein...


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch gnomeninge und bin seit einigen tagen 450 also kein roblem auch ohne sprengsätze aber die goblins werden nie eine röntgenbrille haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

